# Question on CPT code 30110



## kenedbrown (Oct 29, 2011)

I have been going over a practice test optained from AAPC. My question is as follows.
The question on the test says this,

     A bilateral excision of a simple nasal polyp would be reported with code 30110.  T or F

I answered the question False. The answer key says True. When you look in the CPT at the code it says "Excision, nasal polyp(s) simple. Then in paraenthasis is says to report a bilateral procedure use modifier 50. 

The answer key justifies its answer of True by saying that code 30110 is a bilateral procedure. 

Who is right me or the answer key. I say you need to add modifier 50 to the code to make it a bilateral procedure. ?????


----------



## Grintwig (Oct 31, 2011)

Because it covers multiple nasal polyps I can see how the modifier would not be necessary. You can only use the code one time regardless of how many you remove.


----------



## ajs (Oct 31, 2011)

kenedbrown said:


> I have been going over a practice test optained from AAPC. My question is as follows.
> The question on the test says this,
> 
> A bilateral excision of a simple nasal polyp would be reported with code 30110.  T or F
> ...



It is a confusing response, I looked it up and you are right about the instruction in the book.  I think this might be a case of a more simplistic response.  They did not ask if a modifier would be required to make it bilateral, just true or false if 30110 was the correct CPT code to use.  This is the correct CPT code, and additionally to indicate it is a bilateral procedure you would add a 50 modifier.  This is the problem with True and False questions.  It might have been better if this was multiple choice and they had given the two scenarios as possible answers...then you could have chosen the truly correct answer.


----------



## kenedbrown (Nov 2, 2011)

Thank you for the responses, they do help.


----------

